
How Dropbox Uses C++ for Cross-Platform iOS and Android Development - aaronbrethorst
http://oleb.net/blog/2014/05/how-dropbox-uses-cplusplus-cross-platform-development/
======
eric_khun
I'd be curious how long their spent on reading documentation/source code, then
the time saved now on adding features and bug fixing for the 2 platforms

